

New LG Vacuum Robot with 3 Video Cameras and Smartphone Interface - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47618/ifa-2011-lg-vr6180vmnc-vacuum-robot-video-cameras-and-smartphone-interface

======
j_col
Man, overkill! I love my Roomba from iRobot, simple and effective. All of the
alternatives so far have been greatly over-engineered.

